# 40g german blue ram tank



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok I have been thinking about making these my main fish in my 40g breeder tank that is not set up yet. I went to lfs by my job and they just got a batch in and pics do them no justice. I wanted to take them all with me then and there so now I'm fired up for them. I was just wondering how many I could put in my tank safely. It 36Lx18Wx16H which actually works out to be about 44g on the aqua counter. I wanted to get at least 2 pair would this b ok? I heard about 20g per pair is that correct? I would also like some other fish in there so what else could I mix in there? I want some cories and actual thinking about a pair of south american puffers which they say are known to school and are very peaceful puffers. Any one on here have pics of there GBR and there tank mates. Pics of there setups?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Two pair would do fine in there, get a dozen and keep the two pairs and sell the rest back or off.
ive only had success in keeping bolivians together outside of pairs, my gbr's and ebr's and even the gold rams were alot more aggressive then my bolivians are.

They like flat stones to spawn on, they arent plant,glass,decor spawners they need the flat pieces of rock or slate ect on the bottom to spawn, I suggest building a base for these as the substrate and physics tend to make the rocks sink into the gravel.

Id keep that in my 40B.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you have any pics of your setup? I had found some cave thing for them that has a flat top that I figured I would put one in opposite corners to try and give them there own spots. I think I might get like 3 pea puffers instead of the sap puffers and probably a small school of ottos since they say ottos are 1 of few fish that can be put reith the pea puffers. Maybe like 5 or 6


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is a link to the hut things I was talking about
supplies


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

No one has any pics of there german blue ram tanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry bro.

Here
this was when I kept them in the 210









and the 52g









each tank produced ram eggs within weeks of them being in there. I have only a pair of bolivians now as I am having to use tanks to grow out angel fry every week it seems.

The huts might work but those are more for dwarf plecos and those holes are not really big or even sized right for a ram to get in and out easily.
I just use flat shale and slate stone on the bottom, they want flat, hell you can go get the 4" terra cotta pot saucers flip em upside down and that will work to, this time of year they cost pennies.


----------



## JoeBoo36 (Feb 15, 2011)

How does one go about buying female blue rams? I live on Long Island, New York and it appears to be almost impossible. Thanks.


----------

